
As Graduation Rates Rise, Experts Fear Diplomas Come Up Short - muddyrivers
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/27/us/as-graduation-rates-rise-experts-fear-standards-have-fallen.html
======
wmil
There's so much misplaced anger in this articles...

The problem is easy to explain. Look at the school.

[http://www.usnews.com/education/best-high-schools/south-
caro...](http://www.usnews.com/education/best-high-schools/south-
carolina/districts/greenville-county-schools/berea-high-17620/student-body)

It's 62% Black / Hispanic and 80% receiving free or reduced lunches due to
poverty.

People reading this article need to stop blaming the administration and admit
that we don't actually know how to make a student body like this succeed.

Our efforts should be focussed on discovering that, not acting surprised when
issuing more diplomas doesn't improve graduate performance.

------
1971genocide
This is so annoying.

There is no shortage of things for people to do - especially if you are young.

On one hand the government cannot figure out how to pay for rising education
cost, healthcare cost, doing simple fixing of roads, etc.

On the other hand young people who are more than qualified for all sorts of
work are unable to find work - or make ends meet.

Something is terribly gone wrong.

------
Thiz
In venezuela there are more lawyers than taxi drivers so they end up driving
cabs for living.

~~~
wmil
The Venezuelan education system produces many advanced degrees, but it's
students rank terribly on international competitions.

Those law degrees aren't worth what you think.

